# Carbuyer's Rebecca Jackson! I'm in lust!



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, i listen to almost everything related to cars and Carbuyer are good.

Bonus : she's hot ! :wub:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Poje said:


> Bonus : she's hot ! :wub:



Yes she is! lol! Check out 58 sec and 1:14-1:18 in the first video and 27-30 sec in the third video!


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Who wouldn't


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You are moving to the U.K. to buy a car ? Good luck with this on chuck .


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 I don't think your wife would approve.

Of you making a thread devoted to another woman. Lol


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> and last but not least, she has a great... well just watch her videos and you'll know! lol


At fist I was like meh....

but then...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Starks8 I don't think your wife would approve.
> 
> Of you making a thread devoted to another woman. Lol


Hahaha! Yeah, I thought of that but at least it's car related, lol! Hey I just wanted to promote the awesomeness of this good looking car reviewer and her awesome car reviews. I did this thread for you guys, not for me, lol! Besides, my wife would likely make a thread for Channing Tatum if he was doing car reviews, lol! Hey just because people are married doesn't mean they can't appreciate other attractive people.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, I thought of that but at least it's car related, lol! Hey I just wanted to promote the awesomeness of this good looking car reviewer and her awesome car reviews. I did this thread for you guys, not for me, lol! Besides, my wife would likely make a thread for Channing Tatum if he was doing car reviews, lol! Hey just because people are married doesn't mean they can't appreciate other attractive people.


Yep Mila Kunis for me don't tell my wife.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the way she says, tons of storage heh, and heh, and heh.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Yep Mila Kunis for me


You mean miss big eye balls, lol! Nah, she's cute and has a great vibe to her but she's not really hot in my book. I like my woman to have a little junk in the trunk and she's just too **** skinny, lol! My ultimate Hollywood crush would have to be Jessica Biel!


----------

